# Bass Pro sock warranty null and void?



## bighonkinjeep

For years I've been wearing Redhead brand merino wool socks with a lifetime warranty. I went into Bass Pro today and they informed me that they would no longer be honoring their lifetime warranty on these socks. They said they would honor it today but no more. I'm very disappointed in their decision. The packaging the socks come in states "LIFETIME GUARANTEE" and "THE LAST SOCKS YOU'LL EVER NEED TO BUY". I have given these socks as gifts many times because of their quality and warranty. When I got home I opened a chat with someone at their customer service and asked if when they wear out if they will refund my money since they wont be honoring their replacement guarantee? The person at customer service said they would but we'll just have to wait and see. Thank goodness for online receipts and emails.
 I wonder how many customers they'll be willing to sacrifice over some $12 a pair socks.
 Has anybody else had problems with them?


----------



## bighonkinjeep

I sent an additional e mail and this is what I received:
Response By Email (Melanie D.) (10/16/2019 10:00 PM)
Hello (BHJ),

Thank you for sending in this email

Our RedHead and Natural Reflections Lifetime Guarantee socks have a lifetime warranty. If your Lifetime Socks wear out, just return them to our catalog or online department or any of our retail store locations and we'll replace them.

Thank you for visiting cabelas.com.

Sincerely,
Melanie D.
Customer Service

cabelas.com
Cabela's Official Website - Hunting, Fishing, Camping, Shooting & Outdoor Gear : Cabela's
Cabela's Official Website - Hunting, Fishing, Camping, Shooting & Outdoor Gear : Cabela's

Okay despite what i was told at the store this is the email resolution I received online. There seems to be a disconnect between the information from customer service in the stores and the online response. I hope BPS can figure it out and reach out to the stores or vice versa and didn't just kick the can down the road.


----------



## Dub

I always viewed socks as a consumable that was simply jettisoned when no longer usable.

Never realized there were socks with lifetime warranties.

Interesting.


----------



## rlittlejohn

That would be like toilet paper lifetime warranty. I figure when worn out they are used as oil rags. May need to start buying their socks for the exchange rate.


----------



## gma1320

What kind of dummies offer a lifetime warranty on socks. Socks wear out. You throw them away and buy new ones.


----------



## Horns

For what they cost, there should be a lifetime warranty


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan

Dub said:


> I always viewed socks as a consumable that was simply jettisoned when no longer usable.
> 
> Never realized there were socks with lifetime warranties.
> 
> Interesting.


Yup.  I go out every couple of years and replace all socks and upgrade underwear to my current favorite..20 pair of each gives me a couple of weeks between washing.

It makes laundry and my self diagnosed adhd so much easier to manage when I don't have 4-5 odd, no-matched socks to save and "fret" over.


----------



## Tom W.

Just buy Walmart socks that all look the same. When your big toe punches a hole, throw that sock away and wash the other, putting it in the drawer of mismatched stuff. You'll find a mate for it soon enough.


----------



## godogs57

Socks are one of those "lifetime warranty " items that, when they wear out.....well, that's the end of their life.


----------



## jiminbogart

I would have assumed a lifetime warranty on socks would be a "Ship them back to us with $20 to cover the S&H of your free replacement socks.".


----------



## 280bst

bighonkinjeep said:


> I sent an additional e mail and this is what I received:
> Response By Email (Melanie D.) (10/16/2019 10:00 PM)
> Hello (BHJ),
> 
> Thank you for sending in this email
> 
> Our RedHead and Natural Reflections Lifetime Guarantee socks have a lifetime warranty. If your Lifetime Socks wear out, just return them to our catalog or online department or any of our retail store locations and we'll replace them.
> 
> Thank you for visiting cabelas.com.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Melanie D.
> Customer Service
> 
> cabelas.com
> Cabela's Official Website - Hunting, Fishing, Camping, Shooting & Outdoor Gear : Cabela's
> Cabela's Official Website - Hunting, Fishing, Camping, Shooting & Outdoor Gear : Cabela's
> 
> Okay despite what i was told at the store this is the email resolution I received online. There seems to be a disconnect between the information from customer service in the stores and the online response. I hope BPS can figure it out and reach out to the stores or vice versa and didn't just kick the can down the road.


What I see at BP you talked to a BP employee. Online you talked to a holdover Cabela's employee. Always been a World of difference and it shows


----------



## bighonkinjeep

280bst said:


> What I see at BP you talked to a BP employee. Online you talked to a holdover Cabela's employee. Always been a World of difference and it shows



I just used the link they provided and it was to Cabelas. I talked to a buddy recently that said they do not have the "lifetime guarantee" socks on the shelf anymore at Bass Pro in Gwinnett. Though I cant confirm it looks like they were just kicking the can down the road until I wear out the next ones.


----------



## tucker80

To me this is more than the socks. It speaks volumes of BP. If you advertise the warranty, then honor it. Sadly "warranty, guarantee", are becoming marketing tools rather than a reflection of pride in their products.


----------



## DAWG1419

The wool realtree socks are warmer anyway. I have both.


----------



## ScLowCountry

Lifetime 12 dollar socks?  That ridiculous.  I wouldnt bother to return a 12 dollar item that I had used for years.  I mean I understand they have it a warranty, but it’s a sock.   That’s like a lifetime warranty on tires.


----------



## 280 Man

Ive got some of these "lifetime woolen socks" and I like them, had them for several years, however I only wear these socks during the colder weather times and with no more cold weather than we get my socks will probably last me the rest of my life!!


----------



## NCHillbilly

I have several pairs of the Cabelas "lifetime warranty socks." It's taken me ten years of regular use to wear one pair out.


----------



## Oldstick

Similar to the "lifetime warranty" brake pads I bought once.  They wore out within 20K miles, I brought them back and they gave me a new set, but then pointed out that the second set does NOT come with any warranty, other than defects for 30 days.


----------



## DAWG1419

Oldstick said:


> Similar to the "lifetime warranty" brake pads I bought once.  They wore out within 20K miles, I brought them back and they gave me a new set, but then pointed out that the second set does NOT come with any warranty, other than defects for 30 days.


I still get free pads for my f350 7.3 dually owned it since 06 almost time to change em again.


----------



## bighonkinjeep

LAWSUIT, looks like I'm not the only one to take issue with the customer service "remedy"  https://fox4kc.com/news/missouri-news/missouri-man-suing-bass-pro-shops-over-socks/


----------



## specialk

Meh, i got socks older than some of my underwear and i got some oldddd underwear.....i usually dont buy stuff with claims like that....


----------



## Mark R

Check out "Darn Tough Socks " . Lifetime warranty too


----------



## DAVE

Most things with lifetime warranty are lower quality and higher priced to allow the seller to offer a lifetime warranty that most people will not claim. People buy into the lifetime deal because of greed and the idea of getting something for free and like most things in life what you get out is relative to what you put in.


----------



## Dub

It is absurd that we live in a society where someone sues over lifetime warranty socks.


First world issues.


It is marketing hype, plain and simple.

Next there will be lawsuits over diet plans that don’t work, etc.


----------

